# 2 a.m. here. Off the phone with Vet. On way to E.R.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers, please?

Hope spit up again and then once I got her up just stood in the dining room and poo and pee just seemed to come out of her. No squatting or effort. The poo was not diarrhea, just her usual loose-ish stuff.

She peed first on her pad and it was a HUGE amount and clear as water.

She is just shaking and whimpering.

I gave her some liquid pepto and she has not spit up again but the whimpering is pitiful. She also was sort of drooling. This worried me but he indicated they can do that with nausea.

He wants to talk with me tomorrow (get to call in to work to say I'll not be in. again.). He think she needs a specialist. He is concerned with her liver and other things he said we could talk about then. I did wake him up at 1:45 a.m. after all. 

Of course I am worried and nervous. I think I am shaking as much as her.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen so sorry to hear little hope is back with the stomach problem i keep hopeing the vet will finnally put his finger on the right spot and fix her litle self all up i know your worried so i want you to know were all here with you praying for our little hope


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor little girl. I hope there's nothing serious and she will get better soon. Will keep her in my prayer. Hugs for you and Hope.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor baby, thinking of you and little Hope, fingers crossed she will feel better soon.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive got my fingers and toes crossed for poor little Hope, Get well soon baby girl....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Back home already!
Thank goodness this place is close and tonight we were the only other people there.

Got us right in and doc was same doc she saw a few weeks ago which I thought was helpful. The sound she was making is from not feeling good, he says. She has a slight temperature. Lungs and heart great.

He gave her 2 injections. Pepcid to calm her tummy and an anti-vomiting drug although she just threw up twice and a small amount.

She already acts better. Slept on the ride home and wagged her tail at my husband and Ruby when she saw them and now really just wants to go back to bed.

Will follow up with vet tomorrow and make further plans.

Thanks so very much for the thoughts and prayers. She and I are both calmer now that we are safely home.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope you start feeling better and stop worrying your mama! You and Hope are in our thoughs and prayers. I do hope she gets to feeling better today! Poor sweet little girl.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a terrifying night you have had. I'm glad you are home and hoping that you are resting.

I agree with your vet and think a specialist might be in order! Not sure where to point you and hopefully your vet will have a recommendation. Maybe K-State?

Brody had a vision problem over a year ago and we were referred to an eye hospital in Overland Park. (Excellent place by the way). Pretty close to Oak Park Mall. They also had other specialists in the same practice (neurologist, etc.). I didn't pay attention to the other vets there since we were just working with our specialist but I know that they were there and available. Sometimes a specialist is the best thing to do in a tough situation. It worked out great for Brody, even though he is blind in one eye. (A birth anomaly).

We made the trip up there every 2 weeks for several months, then it went to every 3 weeks and then monthly and now he is considered 'cured'. It was a 3 hour drive (one way) so it dominated our lives for awhile, but he was worth it. A recurrent problem is best solved by a specialist in my opinion!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm sorry you guys had a rough night. I really hope you can get to the bottom of her problems with seeing a specialist. So frustrating I'm sure...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thinking of you and Hope and sending (((hugs)))

Wishing for a speedy recovery and that its not anything serious

Deme x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending our thoughts and prayers to your little Angel. I know how stressful it is when your babies are sick.  Thinking about you all.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor little Hope, and poor worried mom.. You are both in my prayers. 
I totally agree with Tracy and the vet, sounds like a specialist is in order to get to the bottom of Hope's tummy issues..Blessings, Deb


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry (((((HUGS))))) and prayers that is nothing serious. Please keep us posted. Has she ever had bile acid test done to check her liver?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O I just saw this. Im sorry, how frightening. Sending good thoughts to wee Hope that youre able to get to the bottom of her troubles soon and get her on the mend. How draining this must be for you both!
How is she this morning? Are you seeing your regular vet today as well?
Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just now seeing this and I am so very sorry. There is nothing more frightening than our babies being so very sick. I pray for the best for both of you. Don't give up hope, whatever you do. The vet didn't think Ernie would live through the night but I just knew he had to, and I guess he has a strong constitution. Hang in there. (((((hugs))))


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Hope in continuing to have tummy problems. Sending best wishes and prayers for a speedy resolution to the mystery. A specialist sounds like what she needs right now.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Vet visit at 11:15 Central Time today. Doctor has 2 surgeries this morning and then can see her.

Both slept in since we really went to bed 4-ish this morning.

She got a bit to eat since I knew hat they would ask if she would eat. Pumpkin and chicken. Ate well. Had the BEST stool I have seen yet from her and she peed normally. Sometimes we get great stools (for which I get excited) followed the yellow mucous so fingers crossed.

NOT running around with her sister but not lethargic. Sleepy. Curled up in a little bed I have for them in the great room.

We will see what he says. Liver was something he mentioned. She does not have liver shunt symptoms but I am certain she will get checked for that. Her complete bloodwork makes her look picture perfect. Her exams the same. She has several doctors "baffled" (their word). 

Saturday was the first time that she has thrown/spit up. We have had soft stools with her from the start and then the yellow mucous but the vomit is new. Thank goodness it is not more than spit up like (versus something violent) and a small amount. 

Will be eager to hear what he says and where we are recommended to go and who to see since this is so random and vague. 

Have I mentioned that I just want her well? Thanks so much for all of your sweet comments and concern. I appreciate it and will update anything I know later.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I will be watching this for updates. I am very curious what they say and I can imagine that you do want her well!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Gosh I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I know you must just be desperate to figure out what the heck is going on. Have you tried talking to her breeder to see if any other puppies in the litter have issues?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Just now seeing this! How very scary for you! Bless her heart and yours! Will absolutely have her in my prayers!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

So scary! I'm glad she's doing so much better. Hopefully they'll figure out what's going on with her and make her all better. Looking forward to the next positive update!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Gosh I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I know you must just be desperate to figure out what the heck is going on. Have you tried talking to her breeder to see if any other puppies in the litter have issues?


I have been asked that. I suppose that I should. I have not spoken to her since our exchange about the available then not available then available again puppy. I do not expect that she would be honest since it appears that she was not about that pup. Before that it was the best experience. I even thought of posting here an open post from a buyer's perspective to those who breed sharing some little things that meant a lot to us as a buyer that I thought would be helpful from a non-breeder's (plain person) perspective because of the difference between picking up our 2 and what occured. 

I also do not want to have to take her through any exercises like dragging her to her vet, copying paperwork, being questioned about why we take her so often or choose E.R. vet, etc.

I will see what he says today although I expect nothing much beyond a referral because he feels that he has tried and checked for everything he would. 

I suppose I should at least ask her. I do not expect a warm response for some reason. I certainly would never "trade" Hope in for another and we are willing to do what we need and spend what we need to help her, of course. 

Getting ready to leave. Will update you and I cannot thank you all for your kindness, patience and encouragement.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh poor baby Hope! 
I hope you get answers today. I know you must be so worried. I'll check back for updates. 
Take care.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it possible she is just spitting up because she's hungry? Leah does this 2-3 times a day. Its just clear foamy like stuff. 

If you switched her to a wet food, she will pee more too and it will be less yellow...

Your poor pocketbook is taking quite a hit


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope things go ok today...sorry to hear about your baby's illness.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We are back!

Healthy girl. Dumb mystery tummy issues. 

Took her stool in a ziploc bag. He said it was model perfect stool. It is the BEST she has ever had. I think I may not have mentioned that what I fed her last night and this morning was pumpkin, chicken and 3 squares of torn up ZP, not the kibble she seemed to keep spitting up. 

He is sending the stool off to the lab again to see that everything that should not be elevated is low. 

He gave me information sheet from a group of specialists (Tracy it is in O.P. which is really close to me and there are so many types of doctors in the group, it may very well be where Brody went!!). He said it is like the Mayo clinic for dogs. He'd want her to see an internist.

He has asked that I wait a couple of days for the lab results and he wants to talk then about her condition and whether or not to engage this specialty clinic.

Of course she is acting fine but both seem exhausted. NOT lethargic, just plain tired. Hope because I was out dragging her around all night and she got shots, etc. and my husband said Ruby was a mess because we were gone so both are tired and promptly came in and took themselves to bed. 

She will continue to get pumpkin, chicken, warm water and 3 squares of ZP until she seems better to me. Then I suppose I will move to chicken and ZP because I do not want to put her back on the kibble. I am running out of food choices not to introduce something new and further wreck her system. She did not vomit before the I/D kibble although her stools were better. Sheesh. I got one thing almost fixed and then another! haha!

I am glad my husband and I both have good jobs and my 2010 bonus will be deposited into my account on Friday. So very grateful to have jobs with a fabulous company! We plan to help both of our kids (who each have spouses and child/children and are really just starting out) with the money and these 4 legged babies may just cost me the rest! 

Thanks again-so much. Looking forward to restful, quiet rest of the day at home. Hoping the night will be as well.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We will keep you guys in our thoughts and prayers. :love5: Get well soon sweet baby.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Is it possible that she has a partial obstruction? Obstructions do not always show up on xrays and can cause some of the symptoms. We had to run a barium on Theismann to find the obstruction he had.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He mentioned a condition (I cannot recollect the name) where food remains stuck in the esophagus and therefore does not digest and is spit up. Since she has only vomited undigested food twice, he said they may check for that but he said typically he see dogs who spit up their food at each feeding, not 2 random times. 

Her stools today have been FABULOUS! I almost cannot tell the difference between her's and Ruby's and that has NEVER been the case. I know it can change in a blink, but I am very happy.

I am also now VERY suspicious of the Flagyl (Metronidazole) that she has been on for-EVER. Woodard suggested that and as I researched it today-excessive salivation, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea. What she has had. EVERY one of them. She is off of it as of last night.

I will not put her back on it even if she still shows giardia (I do not believe that it will) in the stool sample sent to the lab. That will be a fun conversation with Vet since they believe that I do not want to do what they suggest already.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Stick to your guns girl. You're doing a great job with your babies. I had the same problem with my old vet. Very fortunately I was able to get a new one. (thanks Michelle/Yoshismom )


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> He mentioned a condition (I cannot recollect the name) where food remains stuck in the esophagus and therefore does not digest and is spit up. Since she has only vomited undigested food twice, he said they may check for that but he said typically he see dogs who spit up their food at each feeding, not 2 random times.
> 
> Her stools today have been FABULOUS! I almost cannot tell the difference between her's and Ruby's and that has NEVER been the case. I know it can change in a blink, but I am very happy.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can just give her FortiFlora and/or yogurt to help with the symptoms of giardia if she still has it.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am glad to hear that she is doing better for the mo. That is curious about the Flagyl. hmmmm, I'd not want to give it to her either, if that was the case. I'll keep checking back for updates, lab results.


----------

